# My siberian...



## WarezSan (Aug 19, 2005)

First image he at 1,5 month

















































































































































































Last three at six mont


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow  What a gorgeous Kitty  

I loved all the photos, and that is one very gorgeous cute kitty.

Eva x


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

What a little poser. Those would make great pictures on a kitty calendar. I especially love the tongue pics


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

What cute kitties


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He looks full grown at 6 months! Handsome boy he is, what is his name :?:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Mithril.


----------



## fancidots (Jun 17, 2005)

It appears to me that he KNOWS how stunningly handsome he is!
I love the "tongue shots" too 
I know the Siberians are big cats, and with all that long fur, it's hard to guess how much he weighs at 6 months..

So... how much does he weigh?

I have a 6 month old F1 Bengal who weighs a little over 8 pounds, right now. 

LaVon
"fancidots"


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

He's beautiful I love the 3rd picture he looks very proud of himself lol


----------



## WarezSan (Aug 19, 2005)

fancidots said:


> It appears to me that he KNOWS how stunningly handsome he is!
> I love the "tongue shots" too
> I know the Siberians are big cats, and with all that long fur, it's hard to guess how much he weighs at 6 months..
> 
> ...


Now, my "kitty" has 13 months and his weigh is approximately 6 KG (but we are in summer and in north Italy we ave 25 degree -1kg).

Its structural increase is truly slow, physically and mentally it catches up the apex of the increase in five years.

Fiodor della Taiga (Niva Breeder) at 5 years (winter season):









Cat allergen:

The allergy causing material from cats, isn't cat hair, but rather a protein present from the sebaceous glands of the cat. called FEL D1. When the cat grooms its self, Fel D1 is deposited through saliva on to the fur. When saliva dries it flakes off, becoming dander. The dander particles are very small and air filters cannot remove them from the air. SIBERIANS' glands DON'T PRODUCE FEL D1 protein so SIBERIAN CATS won't trigger an allergic reaction in most allergic individuals. 
However if the allergic party suffers from the IgE 'late trigger' antibody reaction, they will find no benefit in owning a Siberian. If you suffer from cats allergy we recomend to make a test with a siberian cat before deciding to share your home with one of this cats. Most of all siberian cats breeders will be happy to accept your visit. 


History of breed:

Many stories have been told about this breed. The Siberian Cat first appeared in recorded history in the year 1000.

The breed as it spread throughout Europe, was noted in Harrison Weir's late nineteenth century book, "Our Cats and All About Them", as one of the three longhairs represented at the first cat show held in England in the 1700's. 

The Siberian is Russia's native cat. In Russian folklore immigrants were said to have carried this breed with them as they journeyed to the cold inhospitable climate of the North. It was also said that the house cats have cross with the Siberian wild cat and developed a thick fur and waterproof, oily coat to survive the harsh winters and climate. The Siberians made their homes in Russian farms and would be on the lookout for intruders. The Siberians show farmers loyal and loving companionship as dogs. During this time no one bothered to develop the Siberian into a pedigreed cat. Siberians were common cats roaming the Russian markets and the countryside of their homeland of Siberia. Russia did not allow citizens to own any kind of household pet, pedigreed or otherwise, because of the food shortage.

The first Siberian cat was registered in Russia in 1987. We need to wait up to 1989 to see Siberians cats in western Europe. Hans and Betty Schultz, are the first that carryed Siberian fron St.Petersburgh to Germany. The first Italian Siberian was Quendolina Romanova that arrived in Italy from Germany durino the in the first '90s from Hans and Betty Shultz cattery. Quendolina is Mara's grand-grandmother. 

(Mara is mother of Mithril)


Character:

The SIBERIANS have a very dog like temperament and are very affectionate. They carefully choose a human and reserve him a special feeling.

They will meet you at the door when you come home and explain their day to you and when there are visitors in the house they will come out to wellcome him.

They have a triple purr and unlike other breeds have a chirping sound they use when they come to greet you. 

A favorite pastime of one of mine is to find something and bring it to me for me to throw so they can play fetch. All types of toys intrigue them and they will play with just about anything. 

They will watch TV with you, go to the restroom with you, try to take a shower or bath with you, and then go to bed with you. And if you are trying to do something, they will insist on helping. 

When they are around water they appear to be fascinated with it and will drop toys into it and play in sinks with water left in. 

IF YOU LIVE WITH A SIBERIANCAT YOU WILL NEVER BE ALONE !!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm familiar with the breed -- it's in my top five list for sure!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful!  The older pics of you're cat look like my Baby! :wink:


----------



## penegue (Aug 4, 2005)

One of the few truly gorgeous cats here! Thank you for posting his pictures!


----------

